# Penofin TRANSPARENT REDWOOD RED LABEL good for Redwood fence?



## tomas21 (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm in the process of rebuilding a redwood fence and looking to get a finish that will help preserve the fence.

After talking with some people and reading it seems like PENOFIN TRANSPARENT REDWOOD RED LABEL ULTRA PREMIUM PENETRATING OIL FINISH is a good product.

What's everyone's experiences with this item?

I've also heard TWP, Olympic, Behr, but most say Penofin. Not sure if there is a major difference between the Red & Blue label.


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi tomas21
I have used most every thing on the market for out door wood.This product hands down is one I would say is the best IMO.
http://www.blairstowndistributors.com/woodguard.php
I go with clear,but they have quite a few different colors. Good Luck....:thumbsup:


----------



## Faron79 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Penofin Red...*

Red-Label is good stuff, BUT...
for fences, it's overkill IMO.

We go thru a TON of Blue-Label or decks, fences, etc.

I just don't see enough added benefit for the $20-dollar-bill difference.

I just got done shooting 13 gallons of Sikkens SRD Redwood #089 on my fence!!
Sikkens SRD line would also be a great choice.
(It's our best seller...same price as Penofin-Blue)

Faron


----------



## tomas21 (Aug 12, 2008)

Faron79 said:


> Red-Label is good stuff, BUT...
> for fences, it's overkill IMO.
> 
> We go thru a TON of Blue-Label or decks, fences, etc.
> ...


I'm trying to figure out what the difference in color is from these finishes.

Original Blue Label Oil Wood Finish Redwood finish

Ultra Premium Red Label Wood Finish Transparent Redwood


----------



## Faron79 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Blue & Red...*

We only brought in the CEDAR color of the Red-label.
It's virtually identical to the Blue-label version, at least on our test-cedar.

Try a little of each on a sample-board that represents your woods' tone.

Again...I wouldn't use Red-label on a fence.
If it was a small, decorative fence around a hot-tub, then I might.
But for a property-edge fence...noooo way!
Too much $$$.

Faron


----------



## tomas21 (Aug 12, 2008)

Faron79 said:


> We only brought in the CEDAR color of the Red-label.
> It's virtually identical to the Blue-label version, at least on our test-cedar.
> 
> Try a little of each on a sample-board that represents your woods' tone.
> ...


I never thought it would be this hard to figure out what stain to get given that everyone has a pro / con to everything. Along with trying to find a finish that is available in California with the strict codes. I have seen places carrying the Blue label but not the red. I guess I will have to get some samples.


----------

